
Chips in brains will control computers by 2020: Intel - nreece
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9141180/Intel_Chips_in_brains_will_control_computers_by_2020
======
josh33
Very interesting article. Just like most things, this could be very good or
very bad depending on how it is used. Seems like the human body is the most
advanced breakthrough of all time. Can a computer chip augment that?

